

Notes on Mixergy interview with TwitPic founder Noah Everett - mixergyNOTES
http://mixergynotes.com/noah-everett-twitpic-11410-4/

======
nirmal
I may be mistaken but no where in this article does it say that Noah Everett
makes $5million a year. It does say "revenue projections: $3-4 million" and
"#1 – have a company worth 8 figures by 24, #2 – have a company generating 7
figures/year in revenue by 25"

~~~
travisjeffery
No you're correct, just a typical Mixergy puff-piece line.

~~~
pg
Mixergynotes is not associated with Mixergy.

------
Readmore
We know that Twitter makes money off the search deals with Google and Bing,
and it's a lot more than $5 million.

~~~
blhack
It's about $25 Million a year.

~~~
axod
Of course the other factor:

    
    
      Twitter: funding $160m, you say rev $25m
      Twitpic: funding $0, rev $5m
    

So I think twitpic comes out pretty fantastically well.

~~~
jfarmer
That's daft. Funding isn't a liability (in the financial sense), and those
numbers don't say anything about growth prospects.

~~~
axod
It'll be interesting to see how Twitter grow their revenue. The number of
customers who will pay $m's to do a deal seems reasonably small.

------
Mc_Big_G
_revenue took off when they moved from Adsense to other ad promoters_

For those of you struggling with adsense, take note.

~~~
axod
Yeah that part was very interesting. We all know adsense revenue is a sort of
lower end mark of what is achievable, but it's not always obvious what other
ad promoters to try.

Any good ad networks people recommend?

~~~
jfarmer
The best ad network is no ad network, if you have enough aggregate demand to
warrant it.

~~~
axod
eg Employing your own ad sales staff to manage campaigns, and thus cut out the
30% or so that ad networks take?

~~~
jfarmer
It's not just about the cut. You can sell inventory for more than the ad
networks sell it (their business is about volume and teeth whitening ads).

------
replicatorblog
All of the financial data is neat, but am I the only one surprised by the
line:

\- Moved to South Carolina because of The Patriot, the warm weather, and the
beach

The Patriot?! I liked "Braveheart goes to America" as much as the next guy,
but I'm not sure I'd up and move to SC because of it. An answer that bizarre
deserves a followup.

~~~
starkfist
_An answer that bizarre deserves a followup._

It's not that bizarre. I moved to San Francisco because of all the
skateboarding videos I watched when I was 13.

I'd bet that 90% of the people who move to NYC move here because of an idea of
the city that is based on movies or tv shows.

~~~
replicatorblog
Ok, but SF and NY are world capitals, tech/biz hubs. Skateboarding was part of
the cultural zeitgeist for decades. The Patriot was a big budget "B" movie
that featured the carnage of a bunch of innocents. I actually like the movie
as a guilty pleasure. To put it another way, I wouldn't move to Minnesota
because of Wayne's World.

~~~
starkfist
Wayne's World was somewhere in Illinois. I would totally move to Minnesota if
it was really like Purple Rain. (It's not - it's more like Mall Rats)

~~~
pchristensen
Wayne's World was set (not filmed) in Aurora, IL, where I now live. (I did not
move here out of Wayne's World nostalgia).

------
_pius
I wish this site linked back to the original Mixergy videos from the notes,
both for ethical and practical reasons.

------
ivankirigin
Twitter makes about $25M yearly from search deals, and has a more sustainable
business than TwitPic.

When can we kill the meme that twitter and facebook are not making money or
are not profitable?

~~~
dschobel
When they go public and we can see the balance sheets and not just press
releases.

~~~
ivankirigin
In the context of an interview with a tiny private company built on a clearly
much bigger private company, I don't think your comment makes much sense.

~~~
dschobel
It was a direct answer to your question which was explicitly about fb +
twitter. What's not to get?

~~~
ivankirigin
It was not at all a direct answer to the title of the original post, which
implied twitter makes no money. It also doesn't make much sense, considering
there are an inordinate number of profitable private companies.

------
wmblaettler
This is my first time seeing MixergyNOTES, and I must say I really enjoy this
concise cliffsnotes version of the interview. I was able to take in all the
key points within 5 minutes' time.

~~~
mixergyNOTES
Thank You!

------
smiler
The guy turned down a minimum of $10,000,000. Is he stupid? (I should add, I
would take that deal, because if twitter add in any kind of image service or
some other service gets popular...)

~~~
ryanhuff
Whether turning down $10M was a bad idea depends on a number of factors, from
expected revenues to his own life goals. $10M would certainly provide for a
lot of freedom. The 800lb gorilla is Twitter, and if/when they start to
cannibalize the third parties in an effort to build their own revenues.
Twitter certainly isn't at that point yet, but it will happen eventually.

------
brown9-2
_Total investment into Twitpic was $5,000_

Does this mean that Noah Everett's total investment _as of now_ is $5000, or
that at one point in time (possibly before he"rebuilt the site from the ground
up to run on a scalable platform") his total investment was $5000?

The past tense on "was" makes it hard to tell which it is; it would be even
more interesting of a story if the answer is the former.

~~~
ryanhuff
I think it means his out of pocket investment to bootstrap the company.

------
flavio87
in the interview he says around 1.5 mio in 2009

a quick look at quantcast shows that US traffic (which is by far the most
monetizable) hasn't grown at all since july 09 (though there is a nice bump in
intl. traffic) <http://www.quantcast.com/twitpic.com>

so i would say 2-3 mio is a more reasonable assumption than 5 mio. which is
still fantastic.

